# Sneeky French Mobile Speed Camera N10



## QFour (Jul 5, 2018)

On N10 between Vendôme and Chateaudun. Parked on grass verge in middle of nowhere. A white van with a small trailer with the back doors of trailer open. Looked in mirror as we went by and spotted a camera in the trailer. Sneaky or what. I suppose it means they don’t have to have dedicated vehicles and can use anything to tow the trailer.

This part of the N10 is single carriageway with no central barrier so 80kph.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 14, 2018)

Not just the French, Ive been copped on the A14 by a white van, with its left hand indicator flashing, so that it looked like he had just pulled in for a quick stop, and it wasnt until I actually passed him and checked the side mirror, that I saw the camera on a tripod at the front.
When I mentioned to the Magistrate how underhand I thought it was, he simply asked if I only obeyed the speed limit when I knew I was being watched. Smartarse!


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 14, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Not just the French, Ive been copped on the A14 by a white van, with its left hand indicator flashing, so that it looked like he had just pulled in for a quick stop, and it wasnt until I actually passed him and checked the side mirror, that I saw the camera on a tripod at the front.
> When I mentioned to the Magistrate how underhand I thought it was, he simply asked if I only obeyed the speed limit when I knew I was being watched. Smartarse!



I hope you said Yes Rog


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 15, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I hope you said Yes Rog



There were many things I would like to have said at the hearing...... I dont think 'yes' made it anywhere near the top of the list!


----------



## runnach (Jul 15, 2018)

Rog makes a valid point , re fixed cameras there is a myth in this country they need to be yellow and bright which is rubbish.

Not that long ago North Wales police were using a 4 x 4 with a horsebox attached folk in the back taking your picture

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 15, 2018)

channa said:


> Rog makes a valid point , re fixed cameras there is a myth in this country they need to be yellow and bright which is rubbish.
> 
> Not that long ago North Wales police were using a 4 x 4 with a horsebox attached folk in the back taking your picture
> 
> Channa



End of the road for grey speed cameras - GOV.UK


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 15, 2018)

Edina said:


> End of the road for grey speed cameras - GOV.UK



Some yellow here but there are black ones on top of traffic lights here which also catch folk jumping the red never mind speeding,they also catch terorists /bad lads out to do no good and can follow there moves,so if doing nout wrong then nout to panic about.:lol-053:


----------



## runnach (Jul 15, 2018)

Edina said:


> End of the road for grey speed cameras - GOV.UK



TBH I am working on sound information from a few years ago, and happy to be corrected That said as the article points out there is a difference between Highways England and local authorities 

Has this actually been made law or a recommendation ? ( the latter wouldn't prevent successful prosecution ?) the reason I ask is the A635 Tintwistle ,Mottram last time I passed are certainly not yellow 

The issue with government recommendations and it not becoming a law is local agencies do as they please. It has changed recently but again North Wales were operating 0% tolerance on mobile cameras which is not what the ACPO guidelines suggest.

Of course we should all be good boys and girls and stick to the limits,


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 15, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Not just the French, Ive been copped on the A14 by a white van, with its left hand indicator flashing, so that it looked like he had just pulled in for a quick stop, and it wasnt until I actually passed him and checked the side mirror, that I saw the camera on a tripod at the front.
> When I mentioned to the Magistrate how underhand I thought it was, he simply asked if I only obeyed the speed limit when I knew I was being watched. Smartarse!



Would you have dared to ask the magistrate if he'd ever broken the speed limit?
And when?
Then quote The Bible... " He who is without sin, cast the first stone ".
You might have got off?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 15, 2018)

We have a few black and yellow where they have burst into flames! obviously faulty


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 15, 2018)

You should all get one of the things I have which slows you down, it shouts "what ******* speed are you doing"
:drive:


----------



## alcam (Jul 15, 2018)

Edina said:


> We have a few black and yellow where they have burst into flames! obviously faulty



Self combusting ?


----------



## oppy (Jul 15, 2018)

channa said:


> TBH I am working on sound information from a few years ago, and happy to be corrected That said as the article points out there is a difference between Highways England and local authorities
> 
> Has this actually been made law or a recommendation ? ( the latter wouldn't prevent successful prosecution ?) the reason I ask is the A635 Tintwistle ,Mottram last time I passed are certainly not yellow
> 
> ...



Andy, I think you mean the A628 (Woodhead road), but there are several in that area, but the maroon ones are non operational and only one of the yellow ones is, according to my radar detector anyway. I have tested the forward facing ones whilst on the bike and none of them flashed (purely research your honour---honest !!)


----------



## Byronic (Jul 15, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Would you have dared to ask the magistrate if he'd ever broken the speed limit?
> And when?
> Then quote The Bible... " He who is without sin, cast the first stone ".
> You might have got off?



Alternatively he might have replied, " I am without sin and perfect, so that'll be £200 please "
and then cast a brick at your head saying " will that do instead of a stone, just for 
bringing religion into it you biblebashing  smartarse! "


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 15, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Would you have dared to ask the magistrate if he'd ever broken the speed limit?
> And when?
> Then quote The Bible... " He who is without sin, cast the first stone ".
> You might have got off?



Knowing my luck Paul, he probably goes to work on a bicycle, ‘Beak on a bike’!


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 15, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> You should all get one of the things I have which slows you down, it shouts "what ******* speed are you doing"
> :drive:



Got one of those but nobody's  taught it to swear........yet.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Edina said:


> We have a few black and yellow where they have burst into flames! obviously faulty


gatso man strikes again .


----------

